# It's getting hot in here...



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

...and I can't take off my clothes.

As of the 13th of June I'm in Abu Dhabi. Where apparently there's two seasons; hell and hot. And hot it is. Very hot. My eye balls feel like they are burning.

Anyway, first few days and I will confess that I quite like it here. Except that it is hot.

And traffic sucks. And so also non English speaking taxi drivers - although they've been few thus far.

Works great. People I find modest but still great.

Who's in Abu Dhabi as well? Need a place to crash at... :tongue1: Just joking...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the UAE!

Not the best time of year to arrive and it is certainly very hot at the moment. My car read 47C at 12.00 today, so we probably have a really hot summer ahead. It'll get warmer still! 

Plenty of fluids everyone.

-


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Welcome to the UAE!
> 
> Not the best time of year to arrive and it is certainly very hot at the moment. My car read 47C at 12.00 today, so we probably have a really hot summer ahead. It'll get warmer still!
> 
> ...


And I'm off to Oman in two weeks. Wish I could swap the September/Belgium trip to now...

I took a walk yesterday to look for a lighter - after 10 minutes I decided to rather not smoke for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Then you'll be delighted to hear that Oman, especially by the Indian Ocean, is usally a few degrees cooler than AD/Dubai. 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't mind the heat, it's the humidity that kills you.


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Truth that... I'm smoking a lot less during the day.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

This is actually my first summer here in Dubai. It is extremely hot!!! My husband works in Abu Dhabi an claims it is a bit hotter on that side. I guess we just have to deal with it for the next two and a half months. I know it cools down a bit in September. Good luck to everyone and keep cool!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Apparently it hit 60 in some parts of KSA yesterday, it was 35 when I got to work at 05.30 this morning and 46 when I left at 1pm, here we go again!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

60????????? yikes!!


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

ofcourse it will never ever go over 49C in Dubai... the government doesn't allow it.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Welcome to the UAE!
> 
> Not the best time of year to arrive and it is certainly very hot at the moment. My car read 47C at 12.00 today, so we probably have a really hot summer ahead. It'll get warmer still!
> 
> ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

How mad that 34 seems a decent temperature?! 

And yes Ozzy - never over 49c or everyone to down tools, by law...

-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Ossy said:


> ofcourse it will never ever go over 49C in Dubai... the government doesn't allow it.


Very correct because then all the building sites close when it hits 50 so it just never quiet gets there


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Yesterday we got some humidity with lower temps. Oh lovely - I had a ball. I can finish a smoke in under 3 minutes now, just before I start dripping on the floor.

I seriously question the sauna at my hotel...


----------



## britishindian (Jan 31, 2010)

that is too funny I did hear that once it reaches a certain temp the govt doesn't publish it , else by law the labourers are not permitted to work!


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

I feel sorry for people working out and about. There's so little in terms of breezes to give temporary relief to the heat. It's so rare, I feel like writing a book when it does happen.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

britishindian said:


> that is too funny I did hear that once it reaches a certain temp the govt doesn't publish it , else by law the labourers are not permitted to work!


Yes 50 degrees


----------

